# FS: 5 Foot x18" AQUARIUM STAND, CANOPY & LIGHTS



## realshow (May 14, 2010)

60" x 18" deep Geometric Black Aquarium Stand & Canopy.
In great shape has 2 doors in the front of the stand & the canopy also has a hinged lid. The canopy is sitting on a 4 foot tank in the pic. Canopy comes with the ballast, clips & bulbs (t8's). 
$150

Tank is gone canopy & stand still available. they are sitting in my garage looking for you to take them away


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

I need to do some measurements when i get home..if its the right size i'll take it.. ill PM you when i get home


----------



## K0oKiE (Jun 2, 2010)

Do you still have this stand available? I am interested, just trying to figure out where I could put it.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Ill take the stand if you can part out....


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

you've got a pm


----------



## realshow (May 14, 2010)

part out as in ??? just the stand ? no canopy? no lights?


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

haha sorry i thought it was tank included.


----------



## realshow (May 14, 2010)

Bumpity bump


----------



## realshow (May 14, 2010)

anyone still interested????


----------



## realshow (May 14, 2010)

bump to the top


----------



## realshow (May 14, 2010)

Anyone still interested in the stand & canopy. 
now $175 & may consider some trades


----------



## carter8089 (Mar 8, 2011)

is it still available??


----------



## realshow (May 14, 2010)

stand & canopy still available.
I might be going to Clearbrook on Saturday
so could meet up around there.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi,

I PM'ed you on this but not sure if you got it. If you can get it down here this weekend, we'll take it, otherwise we're going to have to move my tank to the metal stand until target has time to build my custom one.

thanks!


----------

